
The media needs to get off their 'fake news' false narrative - generic_user
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/media/306857-the-media-needs-to-get-off-their-fake-news-false-narrative
======
f_allwein
"Trying to define a “fake” story is a slippery a slope"

It is not. Some stories are fake beyond any doubt, have been conclusively
disproved and still keep popping up. E.g. "Obama is a foreigner" and many
others.

We need more critical debate of arguments, and maybe a crowdsorced repository
for discussing, and reaching consesnus on such stories.

And websites like Facebook must take responsibility for the stories they
spread and be prepared to submit them to quality checks.

